# Miss Baby



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 13, 2011)

Miss Baby ourNetherland DwarfHimalayan, passed away tonight in her slaves arms around 6:15pm. She was a wonderful bun who didn't know she was the smallest bunny. She was 6 years old.

This is a recent photo







Here are some pictures of our sweet girl.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 13, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl. Binky-free Miss Baby.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh Dave, I'm so sorry, Miss Baby was so Beautiful.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Brridge :rainbow:Miss Baby.

Hugs

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## LindyS (Apr 13, 2011)

Binky free Hun!


----------



## Nela (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry Dave. RIP sweet girl!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 14, 2011)

Dave, I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful baby.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

She had those beautiful red eyes. While she was making the transition to cross over the Rainbow Bridge, her eyes slowly lost the vibrant red color. When she crossed over they went completely white. It was so sad seeing her go, not wanting her too, but knowing there was nothing I could do about it.

The memories we have of her will keep her living in our hearts.


----------



## myheart (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss Wabbitdad Family. Baby looks like such a little sweetheart in the pics you posted.I bet she was a big bunny trapped in a little bunny suit.

Binky Free at The Bridge Baby. :rainbow: ray:

myheart


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Dave, we're so sorry you lost Miss Baby. She was a very cute little bunny. Binky free little girl.


----------



## JimD (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Dave 



Binky free little Miss Baby.

We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## EileenH (Apr 15, 2011)

I never know what to say, but I do mean it when I say I am so sorry....
Binky free, Miss Baby..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 17, 2011)

Awww I am so sorry that you lost her Dave 

:hug:
Maureen


----------

